# Wester Flyer Sabre Flyer Help



## booger (Oct 15, 2009)

Howdy all.  Just joined your site as I recently got an old Western Flyer Sabre Flyer (so the decals on the bike say).
I am totally new to old bicycles, just got this one because it reminded me of a bike I had as a kid (in the 50's -60's).
Hope some of you can help me identify the age of this bike and tell me where to find parts for restoration - if it's worth restoring - maybe not.
I am posting a photo of the bike (I hope) so that you may be able to help me.  Serial NO 2F2082
Thanks.


----------



## booger (Oct 15, 2009)

would like to know where to buy new fenders, wheels/tires and it seems there was a light on the rear "buddy seat/carrier" at one time - wonder if those are available anywhere.
I'm guessing this bike to be an early 1960's model.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 15, 2009)

Booger
Your bike is a Western Flyer version of a JC Higgins Flightliner they were both made by Murray.  Murray could have also sold their own bike with the same setup or other vendors probably put their own badges own that bike.

With that in mind, finding correct parts should not be too hard.

Nice bike


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it the rust that is making you want new parts?  If so, go to True Value hardware and buy some oxylic acid (wood bleach).  Mix up a batch in a tub (3oz per gallon of water) and put one of the fenders in it.  Leave it in for 24 hours and then decide what you think.  I believe you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## booger (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks to you both for the info.  I'll try the oxylic acid bath on the fenders and see what happens.
Any idea as to the year of mfg. of this bike - I'm guessing early 60's.


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 16, 2009)

*looks nice*

That is a really neat looking bike you have there.  Will be awesome when all cleaned up.


----------



## booger (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks - I don't know anything about old bikes, just remembered this one from childhood and thought it  will look neat restored and hanging in the garage.
Nostalgia thing.


----------



## booger (Nov 16, 2011)

*Cleaned, shined and hangin -*

Well, it's taken me a while to get around to fixing this thing up but I finally did it.  It's now hanging in the garage - my original intent!  Still know very little about it, but it looks cool anyway and reminds me of a childhood bike.  The "good ole days".


----------



## Dave K (Nov 16, 2011)

Cleaned up really nice.  Great job


----------



## booger (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave.  It was a fun little project.  I didn't get it 100% - but it serves my purpose.


----------

